# Uber Slashes Raleigh-Durham Rates



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

So I get an email yesterday from Screw me Uber to let me know that there are now new rates. Oh and I shouldn't forget how much more money I'm going to make. Once the guarantees are done and they make these rates permanent they won't see nothing but white ass and elbows as I go out the door. 
Pick up - was - $1.55 now - $1.00
Minute - was - .20 now - .16
Mile - was - $1.20 now - .75
Min Fare was - $4.00 now - $3.00


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

pengduck said:


> So I get an email yesterday from Screw me Uber to let me know that there are now new rates. Oh and I shouldn't forget how much more money I'm going to make. Once the guarantees are done and they make these rates permanent they won't see nothing but white ass and elbows as I go out the door.
> Pick up - was - $1.55 now - $1.00
> Minute - was - .20 now - .16
> Mile - was - $1.20 now - .75
> Min Fare was - $4.00 now - $3.00


If past is prologue with Uber, "guarantees" usually stop within a few weeks (if you can get paid for them). Sometimes the hourly guarantees get replaced by minimum trip guarantees for a short time.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I suggest taking the guarantees for the few weeks they are offered and driving as slowly as possible to avoid burning any more gas than needed. The trick is to get 10 short runs over the course of the night to get $200 and as little work/mileage as possible.


----------



## Sarah Rutherford (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi drivers,

I'm a broadcast journalism student at UNC Chapel Hill and I'm doing a story on the Uber price cuts. I noticed your posts about seeing a change in your wages. Would you be willing to talk to me about you experience driving for Uber, especially in light of the price cuts? I've got the UNC student perspective but I'd love to get the perspective of a driver.

Please let me know if we can meet up for an interview on Thursday morning before 11 AM. 

Best,
Sarah


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

DO NOT DRIVE FOR .75 CENTS/MILE

PLEASE DONT

if yall do it,they will roll out lower fares in ALL of their cities

the only way I would work in your market is doing the guarantees
but the problem is theres no guarantee you'll get the guarantee
Uber's hi tech software can make sure you dont reach the guraantte by not giving you a ping to quality during the hours
i missed hour is all it takes

DONT DRIVE for .75cents/mile!!!

No drivers = uber must raise rates

if you drive, they have NO reason to raise the rates back up


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Sarah Rutherford said:


> Hi drivers,
> 
> I'm a broadcast journalism student at UNC Chapel Hill and I'm doing a story on the Uber price cuts. I noticed your posts about seeing a change in your wages. Would you be willing to talk to me about you experience driving for Uber, especially in light of the price cuts? I've got the UNC student perspective but I'd love to get the perspective of a driver.
> 
> ...


The UNC student perspective is that they love Wal-Mart priced luxury transport. The Uber driver perspective is that we don't like poverty and exploitation. But we're really biased in favor of our own survival, so the students win the debate. **** ALL PAX.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Wow those rates are close to the Kentucky rates. Welcome to the bottom!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Sarah Rutherford said:


> Hi drivers,
> 
> I'm a broadcast journalism student at UNC Chapel Hill and I'm doing a story on the Uber price cuts. I noticed your posts about seeing a change in your wages. Would you be willing to talk to me about you experience driving for Uber, especially in light of the price cuts? I've got the UNC student perspective but I'd love to get the perspective of a driver.
> 
> ...


I would consider explaining to you how things work for the drivers but you need to provide some contact info and it has to be anonymous or we will be deactivated upon reading.


----------



## ontheroad (Aug 31, 2014)

Sarah Rutherford said:


> Hi drivers,
> 
> I'm a broadcast journalism student at UNC Chapel Hill and I'm doing a story on the Uber price cuts. I noticed your posts about seeing a change in your wages. Would you be willing to talk to me about you experience driving for Uber, especially in light of the price cuts? I've got the UNC student perspective but I'd love to get the perspective of a driver.
> 
> ...


Off the record


----------



## Sarah Rutherford (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi I'm happy to talk to you about my angle more. Please email me call me at sdruther[at]live.unc.edu I unfortunately can't do an anonymous interview. Would you be willing to talk to me via video interview?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Sorry, can't help you. If I am on the record I will be deactivated (immediately), that's how Uber rolls. Don't remember how they handled the reporter in NYC who was writing articles critical of Uber, google it and you'll see they play hard ball.

Some easily checked facts: Uber is currently guaranteeing $12.00 during off peak and $20.00 during peak hours GROSS assuming you accept 90% of your calls and get at least one call an hour. Lets assume that you get exactly one call an hour for a minimum call so you get the guaranteed amount right, nope, here's the math. They will top up your gross to $12. non peak, deduct $1.00 safe rides fee, then deduct 20% uber cut leaving you with $8.80 for a nonpeak hour. From that, you have to pay all of your automotive expenses, gas, tires, oil, insurance, registration, depreciation, ... so not a pretty picture. Uber claims drivers will make more with the new cuts and they might be technically right but it's voodoo math. They claim that in Chicago when they cut fares 30% drivers got 40% more calls and made 12% more in revenue. So, work 40% harder, drive 40% more to get 12% more revenue. When you consider your expenses for driving the additional 40% you will net less than before. On the flip side Uber didn't cut their safe rides fee at all so they are still getting their $1.00 + 20% of the trip, minus any guarantees they have to pay. So once they fade out the guarantees in a couple of weeks they will be doing well at the drivers expense. It ends up being a race to the bottom, they will eventually get only old sick vehicles on the road with drivers who are financially desperate and may not know the area. 

Students can go for the cheap ride and not worry about it or they can pay a little bit more for lift and throw their driver a dollar or two for a tip and make all the difference in someone's livelihood.


----------

